# Doordash Driver Delivers Food Then Steals Packages



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 21, 2019)

Smh!



*WATCH: DoorDash driver in Berkeley steals packages*
Andre Senior2 days ago

*BERKELEY, Calif.* - The responsibilities of a food delivery driver are quite simple—pick up a customer's order at a specified location, drop the food off, then leave. 

A driver in Berkeley didn't exactly stick to the script and now DoorDash says the "Dasher" is off their platform. 

After the carrier completed an order Saturday night at an apartment complex in the downtown area, she was caught on camera stealing packages from the lobby, according to property management company North Berkeley Properties. 

Video shows the woman, seen wearing a white shirt and blue jeans, waiting in the lobby area with the customer's food in one hand and a drink in the other. 

About 27 seconds into the video, the customer appears and gets off the elevator before grabbing his food from the driver. 

Instead of exiting the building, the driver swipes a bunch of packages sitting near the mailboxes.

She didn't just take one package; she took nearly all of them and used a USPS plastic tote to haul them off. 

The property management company says the woman in the video is a DoorDash driver. The tenant who ordered food showed KTVU a snapshot of the DoorDash receipt for delivery from a restaurant called Udupi. 

DoorDash initially denied the woman was a driver for their company. After KTVU told DoorDash about the tenant's screenshot, they sent us the following statement: 

"We take the safety of our community extremely seriously and do not tolerate any form of inappropriate behavior. Since learning of this incident, we have taken action, including permanently deactivating the Dasher from our platform for failing to follow our code of conduct, and we are working with the customer to rectify the situation." 

https://www.ktvu.com/news/watch-doordash-driver-in-berkeley-steals-packages


----------



## k_enitan (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that was very bold of her. Isn’t stealing mail a federal crime in the states?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 21, 2019)

k_enitan said:


> Wow that was very bold of her. Isn’t stealing mail a federal crime in the states?



Sure is and on top of that she took the mail bin which is another crime in itself ($1000 fine and 3 years imprisonment).


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 21, 2019)

I’m personally offended that she is out here stealing mail while wearing an Afro with a bow in it. Throw the book at her.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 21, 2019)

You see!  If she’s blazing enough to steal packages.....what is she doing to peoples food?


----------



## Choclatcotton (Dec 21, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Smh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s to say she didn’t taste test the food ugh!


----------



## danniegirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Tis the season

Why did the delivery people just leave a pile of packages for folks to sort through like that anyway
I'm not making any excuses for her stupid behind who didnt check for a camera ....

But I'm tired of all this half arse delivery throw ish at your door mess........ these delivery services cant keep up with the demand so this is what you get ....... folks out here stealing packages left and right  and honest folks have to track down ish for days ...... I blame amazon and dem.....

Forget curly with the bow we have bigger problems here


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2019)

Cali is #1 in package theft...rampant problem..Folks who are shown stealing on camera just stroll up to the packages at a house, pick them up as if the stuff is theirs and keep it moving. Petty-thief Curly with a Bow is the least of our worries..she got got caught.  They need to catch the masterminds behind these theft operations  nationwide at the USPS, FedEx, etc...who reroute people's mail and steal them!
Apple products are high on the list.


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah thieves don't need to be delivering food...that's a bad mix. See, that's why I don't use those food delivery services...I'll go pick up my own food lol... Imagine the things that happen  that don't make the news at all.  ugh...



GinnyP said:


> You see!  If she is blazing enough to steal packages.....what has she done to peoples food.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 22, 2019)

Why are they talking like they hope someone will recognize get picture and turn her in? Doesn't hey employer know who she is? Doordash said she's no longer employed with them.  So they must know who she is, right?


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 23, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> Why are they talking like they hope someone will recognize get picture and turn her in? Doesn't hey employer know who she is? Doordash said she's no longer employed with them.  So they must know who she is, right?



Was just coming to post this.


----------



## Laela (Dec 23, 2019)

Yooooo.... throw the book at this thief too!

*DoorDash Delivery Person Caught Stealing Package From Santa Clara Complex*

SANTA CLARA (KPIX 5) — Yet another DoorDash delivery person has been caught on camera dropping off a customer’s food and proceeding to steal nearby packages.

The Dec. 7 incident was captured on a high resolution video camera outside a residential complex at 1777 Lafayette Street in Santa Clara.

In surveillance footage, woman with a ponytail, wearing black tights, black hooded sweatshirt and white sneakers can be seen handing off a white plastic bag to a customer, then checking her phone while turning back to watch the customer.




DoorDash delivery turns into porch piracy (Photo: Complex at 1777 Lafayette Street in Santa Clara)

The delivery person turns back to check on the location of the customer a second time then proceeds to head directly to a package sitting on the porch of the end unit. The footage shows her taking the package and walking away.

“My initial reaction is one of disgust. I’m surprised that society has gotten to this point. That people are that bold and brazen that they would deliver food, knowing that their identity is known to the folks there, and then on the way out help themselves to items that don’t belong to them,” said Captain Wahid Kazem of the Santa Clara Police Department.

Kazem said the woman likely did not realize she was being recorded.

Kent Clemenco, board member of the HOA that operates the building, said after reporting the incident to Santa Clara Police, they phoned a DoorDash representative, who sounded dismissive of their concerns and did not divulge any information about the delivery person.

“And so we contacted DoorDash and they really weren’t helpful at all. They didn’t seem to care. Makes me not want to use DoorDash. I mean, I think it’s kind of shameful actually, that they would do that,” said Clemenco.

Kazem said DoorDash has been cooperative in past investigations and that the company is compelled to provide the woman’s information.

“My belief is that DoorDash is going to be cooperative with us. Stories like this definitely help put them in the public’s eye. And they want their business to do well,” Kazem.

Kazem said they would likely have a big break in the case later this week, but since the package was valued at less than $950, the woman would likely only receive a written citation for a misdemeanor and must promise to appear in court, per California law.

“Very fair to say, it’s a slap on the wrist. But this is the way that the laws have been re-created and this is the way we have to move forward,” said Kazem, “I think with the advent of online shopping, there’s a lot more opportunity for people. And that, coupled with the change in sentencing and punishment, has really led to an increase in this type of crime happening.”

Last week in Berkeley, a Door Dash delivery person dropping off food in the foyer of a building waited for the customer to leave before rounding up packages nearby and walking out the door with a full stack of boxes.

“Our job is to enforce the law in the way that the legislature and the citizens set the law. That’s how we will enforce it,” said Kazem.

The disparities in laws are significant. At the same complex on Lafayette Street this past April, a man was captured on video breaking into a mailbox for the U.S. Postal Service. The man pleaded guilty and was recently sentenced to several months in jail.

“I completely understand from the public’s perception that there is a huge disparity. And there obviously is. However, we’re dealing with two different sets of laws and two different sets of criminal justice system,” said Kazem.

In light of the package theft laws, Clemenco said the management is considering its options to reduce package thefts, such as large drop boxes.

“I think the thieves all know that. That they can steal packages and get a slap on the wrist if they get caught,” said Clemenco.

DoorDash, headquartered in San Francisco, did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 23, 2019)

DoorDash’s immediate response each time a theft by their employee is brought to their attention:


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 23, 2019)

Isn’t DoorDash legally bound to give the identities of the thieves to the police? Why do they need to be “compelled”?

Makes me wonder if DoorDash truly knows the identities of their drivers. I’m not sure what info drivers have to provide when signing on with them.


----------



## Laela (Dec 23, 2019)

True.. !!




TrulyBlessed said:


> DoorDash’s immediate response each time a theft by their employee is brought to their attention:


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 24, 2019)

Laela said:


> “My belief is that DoorDash is going to be cooperative with us. Stories like this definitely help put them in the public’s eye. And they want their business to do well,” Kazem.


 

I like a gentle threat.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 24, 2019)

Laela said:


> “I think the thieves all know that. That they can steal packages and get a slap on the wrist if they get caught,” said Clemenco.



Let social media handle them. A good ole public dragging is way more effective. Than  the useless punishment they are likely to receive.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I’m personally offended that she is out here stealing mail while wearing an Afro with a bow in it. Throw the book at her.




I am so hesitant to have anything delivered these days.

People are so brave to still be doing this stuff  considering all the cameras  everywhere.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 24, 2019)

But how can people just pick up random packages? What if it contains a dildo? Or drugs? Or cartel money? Or something equally dangerous? What if you pick up a psycho's package and they get so mad, they track you down so they can beat your ass?


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2019)

There is a recent story about a guy delivering  food in a secured building..even signing in at the front desk... then exiting through the garage area below with residents ' bikes...thousand-dollar bikes! I'm convinced real criminals are taking those types of jobs for easy access, for targeted robberies.  Makes no sense, but being smart isn't  a prerequisite to be a criminal


----------



## Kanky (Dec 28, 2019)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Let social media handle them. A good ole public dragging is way more effective. Than  the useless punishment they are likely to receive.


She is already working for the DoorDash. Life has punished her.


----------

